# OIS video from Chicago



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Major learning points:


Don't leave your cover if you don't have to
Don't have a suspect take his hands out of his pockets without having him turn and face away from you first
Always wear your vest because if you don't do the first two things and the suspect wants to shoot you, he's going to


----------

